
John Carmack on Functional Programming - ktRolster
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/169296/Indepth_Functional_programming_in_C.php
======
ktRolster
Two quotes here that are really good:

 _A large fraction of the flaws in software development are due to programmers
not fully understanding all the possible states their code may execute in._

 _No matter what language you work in, programming in a functional style
provides benefits. You should do it whenever it is convenient, and you should
think hard about the decision when it isn 't convenient_

------
reirob
It's from 2012, should be in the title. Good read though.

